
Countries ask Google to drop "launch now, fix later" policy - nreece
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/04/countries-ask-google-to-drop-launch-now-fix-later-policy.ars
======
bigjust
Was Microsoft and Adobe CC'ed?

